# unable to sign in from identity plate in desktop lightroom



## blmahon (Jun 24, 2014)

I am trying to check out the lightroom mobile feature and I'm supposed to sign in to CC from the identity plate.... I get this error message that says....

Lightroom has experienced Sign In failure. Please try again later. (attempt to index a nil value)






Any ideas of how to get signed in? I tried to look on adobe's forum and it appears to be down as well.... not sure if there is a connection although I doubt it.


----------



## blmahon (Jun 24, 2014)

just updated my lightroom and it fixed the problem....


----------

